# guess whos back,back again



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Bigtrevs back tell a friend,,,

Hey no fuking harms to ya all I dont think most even noticed I was away,,,fukerrssss.

I was expecting around 3 threads stating,,,WHERE HAS BIGTREV WENT,,,not a fuking dickybird.

FFS next time atleast notice roomies...

Well seen u all so interested why I had taken a break was the silly drama

And nothing to do with Uriel and me getting heated.My view is if u cant take the crap but give it then don't be on forums which I hope he listens.

Anyway im back but still me,,,if u text a load of balls to me,,,im like john macanro,,(spelt wrong),,,,I WILL RETURN THE SERVE.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

PS,,,how the fuk did I become the EFBB WINNER,,,i cant mind winning it?

WTF does it mean even?,,

im actually sitting here thinking have I won something like that.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Welcome back big man! I'm almost tempted to get a glass of wine to celebrate your return! :thumb:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome back Trev where and when did you go?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> Bigtrevs back tell a friend,,,
> 
> Hey no fuking harms to ya all I dont think most even noticed I was away,,,fukerrssss.
> 
> ...


Good to see you back, you legend of a man:thumbup1:

Only returned myself yesterday. Did you realise we ended up at the same place for a week.......Floyd64 ring any bells?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@Gym Bunny

What's a Diamond Member?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Welcome back big man! I'm almost tempted to get a glass of wine to celebrate your return! :thumb:


fuk the rest where collecting bricks,,,

hey had to take a time out a wee bit just,,this bloody Walton family crap had me in the gyno lab,,Bored me that much I had jugs like dolly parton...

For me mr Walton deserved a bloody medal for raring all them idiots.

I kinda have the same glasses without the rose tints,,,,fuking dicks at my end of the tree..i would love to see my family tree,,bet like something alan titmarsh wud p1ss on..


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> @Gym Bunny
> 
> What's a Diamond Member?


ME


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Good to see you back, you legend of a man:thumbup1:
> 
> Only returned myself yesterday. Did you realise we ended up at the same place for a week.......Floyd64 ring any bells?


yes but u ever hear the tune,,,wherever I lay my hat that's my home....the other forum was like having an ashtray on a motorbike tho


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> yes but u ever hear the tune,,,wherever I lay my hat that's my home....the other forum was like having an ashtray on a motorbike tho


Hahaa. Yes it was. Nothing happening there. I was climbing the walls after three days!

Back here now after self-imposed exile:whistling:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

See in truth I miss jon-kent lots as got on well from day one plus hes a class mma fighter.

Just wish all this had not of happened at all as I have to admit I liked the guys that now gone.

But I like the guys and gals that are still here so felt,,be u trev so that's why im back lol..


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> fuk the rest where collecting bricks,,,
> 
> hey had to take a time out a wee bit just,,this bloody Walton family crap had me in the gyno lab,,Bored me that much I had jugs like dolly parton...
> 
> ...


I don't understand what's going on in this post. Is it Belfast local dialect?

I'll have to pay more attention to my Van Morrison records.

Now there's another legend!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Alright Trev mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> See in truth I miss jon-kent lots as got on well from day one plus hes a class mma fighter.
> 
> Just wish all this had not of happened at all as I have to admit I liked the guys that now gone.
> 
> But I like the guys and gals that are still here so felt,,be u trev so that's why im back lol..


I agree about Jon-Kent. I didn't see what happened there. He seemed a good lad and yes, a superb fighter. Shame we can't follow his journal and his progress.

Maybe, like Ackee, he became one of the hangers-on in the goon squad?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> Alright Trev mate


Hi Hotdog....we okay mate?

Noticed you in the 45+ thread whilst I was on vacation


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Laurieloz said:


> @Gym Bunny
> 
> What's a Diamond Member?


It's Katy's pointed hint to tell me to stop derping around and post useful things again.... I am resisting!!!! 

*derp*

There's a thread about it somewhere.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@BigTrev, I miss Bruce the most. :sad:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> Alright Trev mate


Yes buddy,,your a good man


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> It's Katy's pointed hint to tell me to stop derping around and post useful things again.... I am resisting!!!!
> 
> *derp*
> 
> There's a thread about it somewhere.


Diamonds are a girl's best friend....shine bright @Gym Bunny Diamonds are forever!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> @BigTrev, I miss Bruce the most. :sad:


Still will miss jon lots,,,both them,,,jon was brilliant on ufc fight nights,,,giving his score card etc

just wish all that could have been avoided but suppose things happen..

I will just come on here talking sh1t when im drunk but good news is I don't drink much

only drank tonite cause it thanks giving and nfl was on all nite


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome back @BigTrev

(Didn't notice you had gone mate!)


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

fastcar_uk said:


> Welcome back @BigTrev
> 
> (Didn't notice you had gone mate!)


I took a huge time out for 4 fuking days I think,lol,,,


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

UPDATE=im about to vomit,,took a bit more smoke and now im walking on jelly,,,talking sh1t to myself,,working out how the fuk to get to bed but living in a 3 bedroom average sized home..At the minute,,,Buckingham palace r us..

good nite x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

welcome back Trev. It's been a lonely 4 days


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@BigTrev the good things to happen threads started 4 days ago, you've missed them all mate Lorian put the first on up with a competition running atm and the other days Katy posted. Check em out cool things happening.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Uriel and me getting heated.My view is if u cant take the crap but give it then don't be on forums which I hope he listens.

Catch onto yourself you big fat tossnocker...nobody gives a fat fuk if you evaporate.......or me........I been working and not posting ....never felt tbe newd for a big gay thread


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@Uriel, so abusive for so early on a Friday morning.

Chill man. Get some caffeine in you.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> @Uriel, so abusive for so early on a Friday morning.
> 
> Chill man. Get some caffeine in you.


Im cool n the gang

Just answering fat trevs post as named me specifically

I dont use caffeine and been at work an hour already lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I ate all the bacon at 6am.

There is no more bacon for my flatmate.  :devil2:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> I ate all the bacon at 6am.
> 
> There is no more bacon for my flatmate.  :devil2:


Did someone say bacon......hmmmmmm


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I ate all the bacon at 6am.
> 
> There is no more bacon for my flatmate.  :devil2:


Thats just wrong........leave 1 slice.......1 slice of bacon is more infuriating than none.......and wipe your bum with it before placing back in fridge


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Uriel said:


> Uriel and me getting heated.My view is if u cant take the crap but give it then don't be on forums which I hope he listens.
> 
> Catch onto yourself you big fat tossnocker...nobody gives a fat fuk if you evaporate.......or me........I been working and not posting ....never felt tbe newd for a big gay thread


uriel why do you have to be so ignorant and insulting towards him?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> uriel why do you have to be so ignorant and insulting towards him?


If im not mistaken its called sarcasm ?  If its not then fuwk it let em have a go


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Uriel said:


> Thats just wrong........leave 1 slice.......1 slice of bacon is more infuriating than none.......and wipe your bum with it before placing back in fridge


NO just NO you do not defile bacon that way ! You put a pubic hair or two inn their scrambles eggs instead :devil2:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> If im not mistaken its called sarcasm ?  If its not then fuwk it let em have a go


I cant see the sarcasm?

sarcasm is witty and funny

it doesn't rely on abuse and insults


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> I cant see the sarcasm?
> 
> sarcasm is witty and funny
> 
> it doesn't rely on abuse and insults


Thats true idk i guess im so use to Uriel`s way of being that i simply fail to see the difference anymore


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Thats true idk i guess im so use to Uriel`s way of being that i simply fail to see the difference anymore


shes not the sharpest tool in the box mate.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> shes not the sharpest tool in the box mate.


Probably idk i dont judge


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

mal said:


> shes not the sharpest tool in the box mate.


and who are you?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> and who are you?


I member since 2009 thats who he is  But ey its all good sweetness  Relax & chill out


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> and who are you?


hi im mal,best genetically gifted bb on this forum :tongue:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> hi im mal,best genetically gifted bb on this forum :tongue:


One sexy mofo ... (fullHOMO!) :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> One sexy mofo ... (fullHOMO!) :lol:


You little flirt! :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> One sexy mofo ... (fullHOMO!) :lol:


have some bro reps


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> I cant see the sarcasm?
> 
> sarcasm is witty and funny
> 
> it doesn't rely on abuse and insults


Stop trying to make a drama out of nothing

What some see as funny and witty others might not,different strokes different folks n all that


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> have some bro reps


Oh my MY ! & i didnt even get you flowers :whistling: :lol: Here have a rep back


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> You little flirt! :lol:


Oh you know me... :innocent:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh my MY ! & i didnt even get you flowers :whistling: :lol: Here have a rep back


don't need flowers,just send me some gears instead x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> don't need flowers,just send me some gears instead x


I want Tren for Xmas just so you know


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice to see you back Trev....


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> I agree about Jon-Kent. I didn't see what happened there. He seemed a good lad and yes, a superb fighter. Shame we can't follow his journal and his progress.
> 
> Maybe, like Ackee, he became one of the hangers-on in the goon squad?


When are you gonna twig on you moron, they weren't a fvcking goon squad, they twigged on to something on here and the mod's didn't like it so they got banned. You probably don't know what I'm talking about because you were to busy crying about negs and presumably measuring your fvcking arms with your magic tape measure.

Your a one man goon squad pal. I don't dislike anyone on here except you and your ridiculous claims, head in the sand, sickeningly fake nice persona.

I never used to say anything to you before but seeing as your always calling people out, I'm gonna call you out on your sh1t


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh, I almost forgot

Whatup Trev


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

what's this, ****ing grumpy friday?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> UPDATE=im about to vomit,,took a bit more smoke and now im walking on jelly,,,talking sh1t to myself,,working out how the fuk to get to bed but living in a 3 bedroom average sized home..At the minute,,,Buckingham palace r us..
> 
> good nite x


Wlcome back @Big trev :thumb:

Good night as ever I see then mate


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> uriel why do you have to be so ignorant and insulting towards him?


none of your fuking business trunky

but

Trev had a SOH failure a long time ago with me.....tried to teach me the error of my ways and doesnt like being told to STFU....he is obviously a big bully and I hate bullies


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

good to see u back mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Uriel said:


> none of your fuking business trunky
> 
> but
> 
> Trev had a SOH failure a long time ago with me.....tried to teach me the error of my ways and doesnt like being told to STFU....he is obviously a big bully and I hate bullies


Sh!t like this thats torn this site apart everyone seems to have a grudge against someone here ? I mean are we men are are we wining nancy boys ?


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

can this thread be put on hold till tonight when my glass is full.....it's turning into a classic....lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

justin case said:


> can this thread be put on hold till tonight when my glass is full.....it's turning into a classic....lol


Mate have i ever told you that you look like Vinny Jones ? :thumb:


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

trev is an aquired taste, one i cant quite get most of the time tbh.. but sometimes theres fully lines in between all the dribble that comes out


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> Sh!t like this thats torn this site apart everyone seems to have a grudge against someone here ? I mean are we men are are we wining nancy boys ?


I can only speak for you. .....

Nancy boy lmao


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Uriel said:


> I can only speak for you. .....
> 
> Nancy boy lmao


I admit it though :whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> I admit it though :whistling:


No much choice with those legs ha ha


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice to see a bit of attitude on here lol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

hi trev mate


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> UPDATE=im about to vomit,,took a bit more smoke and now im walking on jelly,,,talking sh1t to myself,,working out how the fuk to get to bed but living in a 3 bedroom average sized home..At the minute,,,Buckingham palace r us..
> 
> good nite x


Haha mate i was the same last night, had a few drinks at an american friends thanks giving party, then sumone hands me what i thought was a normal joint, TWO FCUKING DRAGS and i was FCUKED!!! turns out it was just pure green in it no backy, some stuff called cheese or something... i was in home in me bed at 9am wiped outa my head. had to phone the mrs and ask her to bring me up my mp3 player to take my mind of how wiped out i was haha. woke up at 1am then and ate EVERYTHING that we had in the house.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Uriel said:


> No much choice with those legs ha ha


Thats true true i`m growing a third leg right now ... Wanna see ? Touch ? Stroke abit ?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Sh!t like this thats torn this site apart everyone seems to have a grudge against someone here ? I mean are we men are are we wining nancy boys ?


what do I have to do to win a nancy boy?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

D3RF said:


> Haha mate i was the same last night, had a few drinks at an american friends thanks giving party, then sumone hands me what i thought was a normal joint, TWO FCUKING DRAGS and i was FCUKED!!! turns out it was just pure green in it no backy, some stuff called cheese or something... i was in home in me bed at 9am wiped outa my head. had to phone the mrs and ask her to bring me up my mp3 player to take my mind of how wiped out i was haha. woke up at 1am then and ate EVERYTHING that we had in the house.


Lmao I've been there. Smoked a spliff at a girls house after a night out and ended up spending the night passed out. Woke her entire family up when I was throwing up in the toilet. So embarrassing. Avoid drinking then smoking!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> what do I have to do to win a nancy boy?


Its simple you PM me your address & why you should win & i will be around your house to bum you at your earliest convenience oh & btw this is for you.


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Its simple you PM me your address & why you should win & i will be around your house to bum you at your earliest convenience oh & btw this is for you.
> 
> View attachment 141238


LMAO, you make me laugh @infernal0988. Your posts prove that you can be funny without being nasty.


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> what do I have to do to win a nancy boy?


Every one wins but...tickee velly spensive


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Sh!t like this thats torn this site apart everyone seems to have a grudge against someone here ? I mean are we men are are we wining nancy boys ?


i dont think i'm either....

I totes have a grudge against myslef though

im full of self hate

but then we always make up again


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

BTW, welcome back Trev, I just thought you might be sitting on the sidelines till the dust settled.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> It's Katy's pointed hint to tell me to stop derping around and post useful things again.... I am resisting!!!!
> 
> *derp*
> 
> There's a thread about it somewhere.


Yh I have no idea what the diamond thingy is ?.however if there is a diamond handed out to a girlie...I would have chosen u too :thumbup1: is this **** licky? Oh well lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> what do I have to do to win a nancy boy?


More to the point dirky what do I have to do to win one lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

rumbaba said:


> LMAO, you make me laugh @infernal0988. Your posts prove that you can be funny without being nasty.


Well you know i try my best but its a hard crowd out there.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> i dont think i'm either....
> 
> I totes have a grudge against myslef though
> 
> ...


Well we all hate our own guts on this site thats why we take that hate out on others so we dont end up dressed like this


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Well we all hate our own guts on this site thats why we take that hate out on others so we dont end up dressed like this
> View attachment 141241
> In this
> View attachment 141242
> ...


batman is sexy though


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> batman is sexy though


So am i but thats beyond the point :whistling:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> So am i but thats beyond the point :whistling:


are you batman? i always thought it could be me


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I literally have no idea what has happened in the last few weeks. The gist I'm getting is that

@Big trev banned himself after @Uriel said something mean to him (uriel you b4stard!), he starts a thread after not being on for 4 days and nobody even noticed.

A load of members got banned for being in a gang, but now @TwoCanVanDamn is saying its a conspiracy as they discovered that the mods are actually the Illuminati and behind 9/11.

@infernal0988 is still trying to put his c0ck in anything,

@Loveleelady fancies @Big trev and wants her 1000th cofee date of the year (must have shares in Starbucks)

@Rob68 is still a blue bitter cnut

@mrssalvatore loves bacon

@MunchieBites likes men in masks and capes

Have i missed anything?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

welcome back. I posted three threads saying wheres @BigTrev but it got to emotional they got taken down


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> are you batman? i always thought it could be me


No no no i am not batman i`m Robin except im completely useless & can`t do anything useful, Oh wait that makes me exactly like Robin...


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> I literally have no idea what has happened in the last few weeks. The gist I'm getting is that
> 
> @Big trev banned himself after @Uriel said something mean to him (uriel you b4stard!), he starts a thread after not being on for 4 days and nobody even noticed.
> 
> ...


Errr no I think that about covers it... 

Hmmm bacon


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> I literally have no idea what has happened in the last few weeks. The gist I'm getting is that
> 
> @Big trev banned himself after @Uriel said something mean to him (uriel you b4stard!), he starts a thread after not being on for 4 days and nobody even noticed.
> 
> ...


i also like boobs.. thats an important point please edit your post


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I literally have no idea what has happened in the last few weeks. The gist I'm getting is that
> 
> @Big trev banned himself after @Uriel said something mean to him (uriel you b4stard!), he starts a thread after not being on for 4 days and nobody even noticed.
> 
> ...


Nope thats pretty much it mate :thumb:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I literally have no idea what has happened in the last few weeks. The gist I'm getting is that
> 
> @Big trev banned himself after @Uriel said something mean to him (uriel you b4stard!), he starts a thread after not being on for 4 days and nobody even noticed.
> 
> ...


That about covers it mate

Oh, and Laurielolz is back. Thankfully


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> No no no i am not batman i`m Robin except im completely useless & can`t do anything useful, Oh wait that makes me exactly like Robin...


oh good so i am batman

thats exciting


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> i also like boobs.. thats an important point please edit your post


I love boobs as well. i think we should be friends


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> That about covers it mate
> 
> Oh, and Laurielolz is back. Thankfully


Ok and @The L Man have you had any luck with women yet?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Nope thats pretty much it mate :thumb:


I'm glad i got it all.

Also did the mods really decide to step down or were they pushed out by the Illuminati as they were going to reveal all the truths of the world?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Uriel and me getting heated.My view is if u cant take the crap but give it then don't be on forums which I hope he listens.
> 
> Catch onto yourself you big fat tossnocker...nobody gives a fat fuk if you evaporate.......or me........I been working and not posting ....never felt tbe newd for a big gay thread


Hey wouldn't want you posting in any of my threads you tosser.You seem to go on about gay constantly so maybe you are a Uriel boy.

So run a long there keyboard warrior and get back into your cage wimpy,,lol

EDIT= As liam stated did look a bit homophobic with that tho not meant.So edited my wording


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> I literally have no idea what has happened in the last few weeks. The gist I'm getting is that
> 
> @Big trev banned himself after @Uriel said something mean to him (uriel you b4stard!), he starts a thread after not being on for 4 days and nobody even noticed.
> 
> ...


Mate it was nothing to do with the keyboard warrior Uriel at all as seen many of them wee kids on forums and he makes me laugh just.

I basically just wanted a wee break away from the drama to let things settle down.

Problem is the forum is an addiction and couldn't lol


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Ok and @The L Man have you had any luck with women yet?


I'll go out on a limb and answer for L man, he wont mind

Has he fvck

(joking bro)


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> Hey wouldn't want you posting in any of my threads you tosser.You seem to go on about gay constantly so maybe you are a sausage jockey
> 
> So run a long there keyboard warror and get back into your cage wimpy,,lol


What's wrong with being gay? No need to e homophobic pal. You'll upset a few members being like that.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Im cool n the gang
> 
> Just answering fat trevs post as named me specifically
> 
> I dont use caffeine and been at work an hour already lol


Hard man on a keyboard,,,hey try not to get fat mixed up with muscle,,,something you lack ugly:laugh:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I'll go out on a limb and answer for L man, he wont mind
> 
> Has he fvck
> 
> (joking bro)


I know someone who can help with that.

@infernal0988 get him bummed


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> What's wrong with being gay? No need to e homophobic pal. You'll upset a few members being like that.


nothing at all pal and never meant it that way,,just replying to someone that is homophobic tho I could have worded better maybe


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> Hey wouldn't want you posting in any of my threads you tosser.You seem to go on about gay constantly so maybe you are a sausage jockey
> 
> So run a long there keyboard warror and get back into your cage wimpy,,lol


 Sausage ? Oh dammit that reminds me my lunch !


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I know someone who can help with that.
> 
> @infernal0988 get him bummed


Reporting for duty ! & booty :devil2:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> nothing at all pal and never meant it that way,,just replying to someone that is homophobic tho I could have worded better maybe


Good pal as don't want you getting banned as well! Too many are leaving this site and getting replaced with little weapons who have never set foot in a gym


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Jeeeze, doesn't anyone have real life friends anymore??

It's the fcuking internet... :surrender:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Good pal as don't want you getting banned as well! Too many are leaving this site and getting replaced with little weapons who have never set foot in a gym


No mate you were fully right to point that out as I have many gay friends on here and I worded that really badly:thumb:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Ben_Dover said:


> Jeeeze, doesn't anyone have real life friends anymore??
> 
> It's the fcuking internet... :surrender:


I don't


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> Hard man on a keyboard,,,hey try not to get fat mixed up with muscle,,,something you lack ugly:laugh:


pmsl....yeah its a well know occurrence "real" tough guys like you come the big i am on the net too

i've pushed sh1te like u out the way to get into a decent ruck loser


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Ok and @The L Man have you had any luck with women yet?


nothing to report mate lol. haven't been out in weeks


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> pmsl....yeah its a well know occurrence "real" tough guys like you come the big i am on the net too
> 
> i've pushed sh1te like u out the way to get into a decent ruck loser


lmao,,,anytime matey your actually tiring now zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Would give you 3 seconds tops mate and two hits..me hitting you and you hitting the ground,,now use that ignore button little boy like you said you would. :lol:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> Jeeeze, doesn't anyone have real life friends anymore??
> 
> It's the fcuking internet... :surrender:


Their all at work so I'm fvcking about on here until I go to the gym to squat. If that's ok with you mate? :lol:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

The L Man said:


> nothing to report mate lol. haven't been out in weeks


You back in the gym at least mate?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

The L Man said:


> nothing to report mate lol. haven't been out in weeks


i'm not gonna start taking the p1ss like i usually do (all lighthearted though pal) but are you texting any birds or anything? I'd honestly try POF, even if you don't meet anyone on it, you get used to interacting with girls and it does help.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Uriel said:


> pmsl....yeah its a well know occurrence "real" tough guys like you come the big i am on the net too
> 
> i've pushed sh1te like u out the way to get into a decent ruck loser


Uriel you need to put a comma between ruck and loser.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> I don't


i thought we were going to be friends? I'm not far from your location, i'm in the land of vaginas, just a little south from you


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

this is a tough 1- I recon uriel would win 1v1, but I also recon trev would have rolled a grenade threw uriels letterbox before it came to that......tough 1 indeed


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> i thought we were going to be friends? I'm not far from your location, i'm in the land of vaginas, just a little south from you


problem with that is the weather not always good.. bit too wet

nice and dry in the land of boobs


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> problem with that is the weather not always good.. bit too wet
> 
> nice and dry in the land of boobs


It's good for fishing down here though


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> It's good for fishing down here though


very mountainous over here


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> this is a tough 1- I recon uriel would win 1v1, but I also recon trev would have rolled a grenade threw uriels letterbox before it came to that......tough 1 indeed


your right on the second one but honestly wrong in the first.Plus I don't hurt wee boys I enjoy reading the crap from him as shows it gets to him:laugh:


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Good to see you back, you legend of a man:thumbup1:
> 
> Only returned myself yesterday. Did you realise we ended up at the same place for a week.......Floyd64 ring any bells?


How many kids did you kill on your break away from UKM?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

MyStyle said:


> How many kids did you kill on your break away from UKM?


?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> ?


i think he is referring to your avatar?


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> ?


Don't come the raw prawn with me you psychopath.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> i think he is referring to your avatar?


think he's actually refering to the guy having a few screws loose


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

man_dem03 said:


> think he's actually refering to the guy having a few screws loose


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


>


no worries, found you a scarf for the winter :laugh:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

man_dem03 said:


> no worries, found you a scarf for the winter :laugh:
> 
> View attachment 141247


oh my! look at the funbags on those horsehounds!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> ?


Do you really not know why Jon-Kent was banned?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> Do you really not know why Jon-Kent was banned?


Of course he knows he is just playing silly buggers


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> Hey wouldn't want you posting in any of my threads you tosser.You seem to go on about gay constantly so maybe you are a Uriel boy.
> 
> So run a long there keyboard warrior and get back into your cage wimpy,,lol
> 
> EDIT= As liam stated did look a bit homophobic with that tho not meant.So edited my wording


U couldn't fight sleep trev grow up...its in us glasgow boys


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> U couldn't fight sleep trev grow up...its in us glasgow boys


Whats in yous? lmao

Belfast,,Glasgow,,London,,etc etc I don't give a fuk matey,,so please do grow up son as to use a certain place to look hard just shows how weak you really are.

I see you keep biting mate,,its quite funny reading it.

See I don't need to say oh im from Belfast,,so its in us,,pmsl


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Uriel said:


> U couldn't fight sleep trev grow up...its in us glasgow boys





BigTrev said:


> Whats in yous? lmao
> 
> Belfast,,Glasgow,,London,,etc etc I don't give a fuk matey,,so please do grow up son as to use a certain place to look hard just shows how weak you really are.
> 
> ...


i'd drop both of you


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

a weegie & a pikey......this is gonna go on forever


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

The L Man said:


> i'd drop both of you


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> none of your fuking business trunky
> 
> but
> 
> Trev had a SOH failure a long time ago with me.....tried to teach me the error of my ways and doesnt like being told to STFU....he is obviously a big bully and I hate bullies


Ahh the true colours shining through,,lovely way to talk to a lady

Lol whos the bully on here.

You sad fuking meth head.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Thread delivers


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Welcome back Trev.

Question, I keep hearing Thanks Giving here, do you guys celebrate that?

Had an awesome time tossing the grand kids about, ate, got tired, then took probably 20 pounds of food home for left overs.

I might be imagining things here but it does seem a bit tense, might be me misreading things, it is raining here and that hardly ever happens.

Carry on big guy.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Do u even lift bro


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Welcome back Trev.
> 
> Question, I keep hearing Thanks Giving here, do you guys celebrate that?
> 
> ...


Its not really celibrated over here as such tho I love it as extra Nfl was on the tv last night.

Have a lot of usa chums on the net to so understand it all better over the pond.

Things are a bit tense but best to ignore it as just childish keyboard crap

Cheers for welcoming me back mate:thumb:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

welcome back Trev....you've missed loads on UK-M, I went out last night with a girl and got too touch her boobs, well one, it was weird, I hjad one hand groping her boob and the other pretending I was playing a piano


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Welcome back Trev.
> 
> Question, I keep hearing Thanks Giving here, do you guys celebrate that?
> 
> ...


Thanks Giving. What are you thanking or giving? I might be well off....but is it to do with a war or becoming independent or something?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

barsnack said:


> welcome back Trev....you've missed loads on UK-M, I went out last night with a girl and got too touch her boobs, well one, it was weird, I hjad one hand groping her boob and the other pretending I was playing a piano


Lmao,,nice to hear from you buddy and keep up with the piano lessons:lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

@BigTrev @Uriel come on i know you guys don`t want to get banned do you ? Bury your battle ax ey ?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bigmitch69 said:


> Thanks Giving. What are you thanking or giving? I might be well off....but is it to do with a war or becoming independent or something?


No, man, it has to do with Christopher Columbus sailing the ocean blue, landed in America in 1492, it was with the Indians he had a feast and thus the turkey (indigenous food).

I watched some football last night, can't get over how tough you would have to be to take those hits.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

hackskii said:


> No, man, it has to do with Christopher Columbus sailing the ocean blue, landed in America in 1492, it was with the Indians he had a feast and thus the turkey (indigenous food).
> 
> I watched some football last night, can't get over how tough you would have to be to take those hits.


Yeah mate some tough Nfl guys ok

It explains why they wear head gear and padding.No messing with the nfl.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

massive Miami Dolphin Fan, there playing great too this year


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

barsnack said:


> massive Miami Dolphin Fan, there playing great too this year


Im a big fan of the new England patriots,

Well pleased beating Denver didn't think we would in truth mate.Great season for us so far.

Few of my mates a dolphin fans to.They use to be one hell of a team


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> Ahh the true colours shining through,,lovely way to talk to a lady
> 
> Lol whos the bully on here.
> 
> You sad fuking meth head.


Welcome back 

And what the hell is a trunky??? This might have to go on my 'men using fowl words to describe women' list!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Welcome back
> 
> And what the hell is a trunky??? This might have to go on my 'men using fowl words to describe women' list!


thanks for the welcome,,hmmm not sure but very rude towards any lady.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> Do you really not know why Jon-Kent was banned?


I wasn't about mate. Enlighten me please


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Of course he knows he is just playing silly buggers


Honestly mate, I don't know.

I had a lot of respect for Jon. I admired his determination in the ring and we got along fine.

Ask a Mod perhaps?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@hackskii, Thanksgiving isn't celebrated in the UK, because obviously we've been here so long and so many invaders, treaties, wars and general all round barnies that we haven't had an occasion whereby the natives welcomed new settlers.

I've got quite a few US mates so have celebrated it before, great times, but feels a tiny bit like having a trial run for Christmas. :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@hackskii, Thanksgiving isn't celebrated in the UK, because obviously we've been here so long and so many invaders, treaties, wars and general all round barnies that we haven't had an occasion whereby the natives welcomed new settlers.

I've got quite a few US mates so have celebrated it before, great times, but feels a tiny bit like having a trial run for Christmas. :lol:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Welcome back
> 
> And what the hell is a trunky??? This might have to go on my 'men using fowl words to describe women' list!


Fowl is a very appropriate word to describe women. Fowl is a bird 

You mean foul.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> I wasn't about mate. Enlighten me please


he made a vlog stating the obvious fact that you sir, are a fcuking fruit loop :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

We should celebrates it...more chance of an allowed cheat day..!!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> he made a vlog stating the obvious fact that you sir, are a fcuking fruit loop :lol:


I like fruit loops...surprising the kids don't like them...weird! :-/


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok trev....just got the pm appologising for being a cock....its ok bud....hope u dont mind me mentioning it here

Nexy time you fuk off for a jobbie....or to the shops dor some high protein spam I will be more positive on your....im back thread


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

supermancss said:


> trev is an aquired taste, one i cant quite get most of the time tbh.. but sometimes theres fully lines in between all the dribble that comes out


funny enough I was about to say the same about you but then thought very few would have an acquired taste for sh1t:thumb:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Ok trev....just got the pm appologising for being a cock....its ok bud....hope u dont mind me mentioning it here
> 
> Nexy time you fuk off for a jobbie....or to the shops dor some high protein spam I will be more positive on your....im back thread


lol you would try anything and come off with pure crap.You be the last I would pm to you skinny freak.

Hey I didn't know being a crack head was work mate.Great try knob and hey your posts are hilarious you nut.

The keyboard warrior:thumb:


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> lol you would try anything and come off with pure crap.You be the last I would pm to you skinny freak.
> 
> Hey I didn't know being a crack head was work mate.Great try knob and hey your posts are hilarious you nut.
> 
> The keyboard warrior:thumb:


to be fair, i dont really know you so haven't got round to learning your sense of humor. But for your age you are pretty irritating, I dont mean it in a bad way or anything and i dont want you to take offence.. but have you got some kind of mental issue? all you seem to do is get 'drunk' for attention and post crap on here that never makes any sense...

Im still trying to be polite about it and make it civil but you are a class act and can't resist being the class clown.

won't lower myself to your level by insulting you with school ground stuff.. not yet, anything to say to that? or maybe a normal level headed response?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> lol you would try anything and come off with pure crap.You be the last I would pm to you skinny freak.
> 
> Hey I didn't know being a crack head was work mate.Great try knob and hey your posts are hilarious you nut.
> 
> The keyboard warrior:thumb:


you two need to chill the fuwk out ...


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@BigTrev vs. @Uriel

Let's lighten the mood...we know it's a bit of fun between you. Don't do anything silly guys



Let's keep it fun:w00t:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

supermancss said:


> to be fair, i dont really know you so haven't got round to learning your sense of humor. But for your age you are pretty irritating, I dont mean it in a bad way or anything and i dont want you to take offence.. but have you got some kind of mental issue? all you seem to do is get 'drunk' for attention and post crap on here that never makes any sense...
> 
> Im still trying to be polite about it and make it civil but you are a class act and can't resist being the class clown.
> 
> won't lower myself to your level by insulting you with school ground stuff.. not yet, anything to say to that? or maybe a normal level headed response?


Exactly right you know fuk all about me and its called having a joke on the forum unlike some that find insulting and being @ssholes is ok.

I will stick to being me and you simply don't read any of my threads and all happy then.

Maybe if you look youll see quite a few disagree with you.

Likes normally mean peeps get that its drunken messing around and no I have no mental issues with drink or mind why?

Do you have depression issues?

fpmsl just noticed you have one friend on here..aren't you the popular one.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn, where is the love here?

Come on guys, its just the internet.

Today is black friday and the biggest shopping deals of the whole year.

Oh, and I am going to make a gang of bacon, and pretty much that is all I am going to eat.

You guys kiss and make up, tension is never a good thing, unless it is holding down something from moving.... :lol:


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

here we go 2 3 4 ....lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> lol you would try anything and come off with pure crap.You be the last I would pm to you skinny freak.
> 
> Hey I didn't know being a crack head was work mate.Great try knob and hey your posts are hilarious you nut.
> 
> The keyboard warrior:thumb:


You are too easy mate.....youve never once ruffled my feathers and ive done nothing but smirk at your mock hardman rubbish....you need get a life big boy and learn to hold your booze


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> You are too easy mate.....youve never once ruffled my feathers and ive done nothing but smirk at your mock hardman rubbish....you need get a life big boy and learn to hold your booze


mate your the last person that I would be worried about and that's fact.

I hold my drink well and think youll find quite a few on here agree with me not that they need brought into it.

Your the guy acting hard as far as im concerned,,,saying your from Glasgow and its in you,,,,remember that matey so I think your mixed up in the definition of acting hard.

Tho one thing mate atleast try to show just a little bit of respect towards women on here unlike you did earlier.

Have a pop at me if you like but just remember when you insult women would you like anyone doing it towards your daughter.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Trev you're a daft wee boy to me

As for the women of tbe forum.......it being words on a screen, they will get treated like the boys. Lovely lady can talk up for herself. ....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Guys whatever it is it's not worth having a war on an internet board.

Go have a drink it's Friday night


----------

